# CYCLONE COASTER - San Diego Ride - SATURDAY- November 27th - 10 AM -



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2010)

*CYCLONE COASTER die hard members will meet up at Saturday the 27th 

Meet & Greet - 10:00am on Mission Bay Drive *( Bahia Resort Hotel; 998 W Mission Bay Drive ) park for free 

*Ride from - Mission Bay Park at 10:30am* & head for the strand to ride along the beach - then eat & repeat -

- This is a smaller ride for the die hards that wanted to see San Diego -

The ride is open to all - Junior & his guys down in San Diego are meeting close by & we can all meet up & ride the strand -- who's in ??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 29, 2010)

Good turn out for the hard core group -- thanks for all that made it out for the ride down in San Diego on the PERFECT weather day -- We rode - we ate - we picked at Rusty Spokes shop - great to see some new & old faces as well as some we haven't seen for a while -- we'll see you at the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on the 5th -- or -- the Christmas parade on the Saturday the 11th in Laguna Niguel -- ride on


----------

